# my Nebula Blue Steel cross



## Auban

recently, i had the good fortune of naming a hot new line of guppies, produced by Lotsoffish. he sent me some of his brand new guppies for coming up with a name for them. whats funny is, this is the first guppy i have ever kept besides feeder guppies... 
but boy what a fish! it seems that you can produce a gorgeous fish by crossing a nebula steel with just about any strain!

this is what i got from crossing a nebula steel with a blue moscow:









this guys fins havent even grown out yet and look at the color! its even more stunning in real life. i cant really capture the iridescence on camera, but as you can see, the blue is intense. and the body pattern is just wild. 

the red one is pretty interesting too... im thinking about trying to breed out two separate lines, one with blue fins, one with red. 

i think the guppy bug finally bit me.


----------



## majerah1

Now that is a beautiful guppy! And im not even a fan of the fish.


----------



## Auban

majerah1 said:


> Now that is a beautiful guppy! And im not even a fan of the fish.


lol, neither am i!

but, when i named the fish, Pete Mang sent me all these pretty guppies, so i figured i might as well do something with them. 

i hope to produce one with a fiery red body and the same metallic blue fins as my star male.

gotta get another fish for that though... i want it to have the same overall pattern on the body, but bright red. im sure ill be able to find a way to produce it. thinking about calling it the nebula fire.


----------



## jrman83

Nice


----------



## z1200

That two-tone tail is beastly.


----------



## coralbandit

Pretty hot fish for a guppy.Looks to fetch a decent buck also on aquabid!


----------

